# Sim City 5 verursacht Neustart



## RayasVati (5. April 2013)

Weiß jmd woran es liegen kann?


----------



## Nostrex (5. April 2013)

Was startet denn neu ?
Der Ganze Rechner?
Oder Startet nur Sim City neu ?
Welche Hardware ?
MfG


----------



## elpadre (5. April 2013)

Ein Paar mehr Details wären da schon hilfreich.


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Vermutlich Rechner zu schwach und kommt mit dem Auslagern 
der Berechnungen nicht mehr nach..


----------



## RayasVati (6. April 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Vermutlich Rechner zu schwach und kommt mit dem Auslagern
> der Berechnungen nicht mehr nach..


 
2x 7970 reichen schon 

treiber war nicht aktuell


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem!
Mein PC startet neu, wenn ich auf meine gewünschte Auflösung (2560x1080) gehen will. Das geht mir übelst auf'n Kranz und ich weiß mir nicht mehr so wirklich zu helfen.


----------

